# Creolin smell soaked into concrete



## flowerlady (Jun 20, 2009)

My husband broke a bottle of Creolin (an old time cleaner that smells awful and he uses to spray around the yard to keep the deer away) on the concrete floor in the basement. It is also the same room with the air conditioner unit. It has been 2 months now and the smell is still really bad. It seems to be coming through the vents but he says it is not. He has changed all the filters and I have scrubbed the spot with everything imaginable. We have left the fan running 24 hrs a day out into the yard. He says he cannot smell it but when I go out and come back in It is really bad.
We are putting our house on the market and I have to get rid of this smell. I also think it is giving me headaches.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Concrete is very porous and will hold a lot of material. You can try a poultice to draw out some of the product, but that might not work due to the time it's been down. You can try masking the odor by washing it with something less offensive, like lemon extract. Or you can try sealing in the odor.
Ron


----------



## flowerlady (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions Ron. I have made a paste out of baking soda and vinegar and put on it and left it, I have used lemon juice,clorox and just about everything else I can think of. I'm thinking maybe the sealing thing may be the best idea now. What should I get? I have some polyurathane, would that work?


----------

